# switching to a different Acana flavor



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

My dog is 10 months and is currently on Acana Wild Prairie. I'm thinking of letting her try one of their other flavors. Is she old enough to do the higher calcium Acana flavors?


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Pacifica's levels would be fine, they are comparable to the Wild Prarie. Probably old enough to be fine with the other two as well...


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

At 10 months I think your dog would be fine eating any of the Acana grain-free formulas. None of them are as high as seen in EVO, Wellness Core or TOTW.


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

I was debating the same thing. I am currently feeding my 4mth old Great Dane pup Acana Pacifica, and he's doing great on it. I like the Acana Grasslands, but the calcium/phosphorus ratio is incorrect for growing pups (especially giant breed) as far as I understand. I looked over the other 3 (Pacifica, Ranchlands, and Wild Prairie) and they all look good. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I heard it's the calcium/phosphorus RATIO that has to be watched for growing pups, as apposed to just the calcium levels. So if the calcium higher, so is the phosphorus...they should be balanced? (I heard 1.2:1.0 is the ratio to aim for?)


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Here's an old thread that might help out http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/5794-grain-free-formulas-lbp-3.html Also keep them lean, especially when growing.


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you Cast71, that thread was very helpful, and has helped me further understand


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

no problem, i had it in my favorites;0)


----------

